# Zu wenig RAM für Stage-1 Installation?

## D.Zunke

Hallo,

also ich versuche auf einem P3 450mhz mit 384MB RAM ein Gentoo stage-1 System aufzubauen.

Soweit klappt auch alles, aber bei dem Schritt, wo man das Tarball und den Snapshot entpacken muss bleibe ich irgendwie hängen. Nachdem das Stage-1 Tarball entpackt ist ist im virtuellen System irgendwie gerade noch genug Speicher um das Snapshot Archiv herunterzuladen, aber beim entpacken gibt es dann reihenweise Fehler, dass die Festplatte voll sei.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

LG

Denis

----------

## dakjo

Sicher das du den tarball auf die platte entpackst und nicht in das virtuelle-filesystem?

----------

## xraver

Würde das stage-archiv auch gleich auf die Festplatte "gedownloadet"?

Also erst Platte vorbereiten und dann mittels wget  downloaden???

----------

## D.Zunke

Moin,

hm. Ich bin nach Quickinstall Anleitung von gentoo.org vorgegangen und dort wurde nicht genannt, das man seine Festplatte mounten soll. Oder ich habs überlesen   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich habs dadurch natürlich ins virtuelle Filesystem entpackt. 

LG

Denis

----------

## xraver

Für jeden Anfänger sollte das Handbuch ausreichend Infos bieten.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=4#doc_chap5

Also Dateisystem mounten und dann das stage archiv downloaden/entpacken.

----------

## nikaya

 *D.Zunke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hm. Ich bin nach Quickinstall Anleitung von gentoo.org vorgegangen und dort wurde nicht genannt, das man seine Festplatte mounten soll. Oder ich habs überlesen  
> 
> 

 

Quickinstall-Guide ist für Leute die Erfahrung mit der Installation von Gentoo haben.Sie dient nur als Gedankenstütze.Unerfahrene User sollten die offizielle Anleitung benutzen.

----------

## D.Zunke

 *john.doe wrote:*   

>  *D.Zunke wrote:*   
> 
> hm. Ich bin nach Quickinstall Anleitung von gentoo.org vorgegangen und dort wurde nicht genannt, das man seine Festplatte mounten soll. Oder ich habs überlesen  
> 
>  
> ...

 

Danke für diesen sehr weisen Ausspruch  :Wink: 

Habe ich getan, komme auch vorran. Aber man findet sich halt durch seine Probleme.

Edit: Mal keinen neuen Thread auf machen sondern gleich weiter *G*

Ich hab jetzt das Problem, dass ich im CHROOT keine Verbindung mehr zum netz habe wie mir scheint. Der DHCP im Netzwerk läuft weiterhin. 

Habe auch die beiden Befehle

```
mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount -o blind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev
```

ausgeführt. Der zweite war dabei schon Fehlerhaft. ...

----------

## musv

 *D.Zunke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hab jetzt das Problem, dass ich im CHROOT keine Verbindung mehr zum netz habe wie mir scheint. Der DHCP im Netzwerk läuft weiterhin. 
> 
> Habe auch die beiden Befehle
> ...

 

Das muß auch 

```
mount -o bind
```

heißen. 

Netzwerkverbindung: Hast du auch auch die resolv.conf aus dem /etc in das /etc der CHROOT-Umgebung rüberkopiert?

----------

## D.Zunke

 *Quote:*   

> Netzwerkverbindung: Hast du auch auch die resolv.conf aus dem /etc in das /etc der CHROOT-Umgebung rüberkopiert?

 

Das habe ich natürlich vergessen   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

